# Bullet for a Wolf Hunt



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am going to be optimistic in the fact that I will draw one of the coveted MN wolf tags. So lets talk what I want to load for them. If I don't do a rug it will be a full body mount. So the pelt is a priority. I don't know if a solid bullet is the way to go but I definately want a slow expanding bullet for complete pass through with little exit wound damage. I was thinking Trophy Bonded Bearclaw or Swift A Frame in my .243.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When it comes to hides I am always torn (no pun intended) between slow expanding that exit with less damage, or very fast that don't exit at all. I think I would look for a couple beaver or a nice fat ***** or skunk for test medium. For slow expanding I would be thinking X bullet, while perhaps a VMax for fast expansion. Ooooooor a 95 Ballistic tip or Swift Scirocco loaded down to 2750 fps or somewhere in that area.

I wish I had your problem. :thumb:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dad asked me why am I shooting such a light caliber. It got me thinking. I wonder what rifle I should/want to take.

7mm STW
.280 Rem
8mm Mag
.270 
.243
.338 Win Mag

Hmmm. Choices choices.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like trying different cartridges. For the moment I'm hooked on messing with two 6.5 caliber cartridges. The 6.5X284 and the 6.5 Creedmoor. I think the 140 gr 6.5 Burger VLD at a slowed pace of about 2600 would be great. However, hunting where the shots may be under 100 yards it would be hard to leave behind my 26 inch Marlin lever in 44 mag with cast bullets.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Use a bullet that will sfick together and leave a smallish bullet hole (under 2"). A bullet like a nosler partition, hornady interlok or interbond or any other soft point bullet should work.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sask hunter said:


> Use a bullet that will sfick together and leave a smallish bullet hole (under 2"). A bullet like a nosler partition, hornady interlok or interbond or any other soft point bullet should work.


I'll bet you have shot a few. I have thought about going to Idaho or Montana some year for wolf. It's good to get advise from someone that I would guess has experience. 
I shot a couple of coyote with full metal jackets with a 243 and had very poor results. I lost one and caught up with the other a mile and two hours later. I would have thought he was a different and healthy coyote if not for the bullet hole I found when I skinned him. He bolted from the brush without any indication of a wound.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually I have never shot one as there is none around here. Up here if you have a fur license you can shoot a wolf as long as it is in seasons. So if I do see one I could shoot it. My advise is based on shooting coyotes. Every year I shoot a few coyotes with my deer rifle while I am deer hunting and the fur damge is minimal. The coyot I sold for the most $ last year was actually shot with a 300 mag. I know what your talking about with FMJ. Coyotes are very tough.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

270 280 or 243 I think would all be good choices!!  I really like 58grn v-max at about 3800 fps out of my 243 for yotes! I was really suprised how little damage it left I thought I would leave a GAPPING hole with it but probly a inch to inch and a half hole. And with the way it shuts their lights off I really like it!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I've used 22 cal hornady soft points out of my 22-250 on yotes, most of the time I get an exit hole that doesn't seem like something a good taxidermist couldn't fix.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

70 grain BT would be perfect.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would go into a wolf hunt with the same mind set of a whitetail when it comes to bullet selection.

Wolves are tougher than any deer, and can be as large as many does.

Id opt for more penetration and risk a smallish exit hole. Id for sure stay away from "varmint" style bullets.

A nosler big game "ballistic tip", or other more controlled expansion bullet would be the best option I think.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> I would go into a wolf hunt with the same mind set of a whitetail when it comes to bullet selection.
> 
> Wolves are tougher than any deer, and can be as large as many does.
> 
> ...


I have been leaning towards the Nosler Partition.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the Partition would be a good choice. A Bearclaw, Grand Slam or Barnes X would also work well.

Good luck on your hunt.

Huntin1


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Wolves are tougher than deer? That must be why so many are shot with deer rifles over the last decade :lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll be heading to ID next week and will also be looking for a wolf. My main rifle will be a 308 shooting a 165 gr. Swift Scirroco. I'm banking on this to be a good load with a quick put down and minimum damage. I hope to find out! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Wolves are tougher than deer? That must be why so many are shot with deer rifles over the last decade :lol:


Pound for pound, wolves and coyotes are tougher and have a will to survive and keep going that is unmatched by ANY deer.

Deer are just big stupid sissies.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, but they are tasty sissies. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Have you ever had coyote? :lol:


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

With any luck I'll be in the same boat and draw a wolf tag!

I was wondering the same thing about caliber and bullet. I was thinking being that most wolves are 100-250 lbs I'm going to want something a little bigger than a .22 caliber. I have had amazing luck with my .243-06 Imp. shooting the 105 A-Max at 3,250 fps, but I'm thinking I might want to shoot ether my 7 Mag or maybe my 308 Norma, just to be sure and plant the thing to the ground.

The 105 in every deer I have seen shot with this setup has basically desinigrated and there are no exit holes. Bullets weight in the 30-40 grain range when recovered. I have found two of these just behind the skin on a few deer on the opposite side. Being a wolf is about the same size, I'm temped to use this rifle.

I know the energy with the other two will be quite a bit more, but I'm sure they will blow right through.

On the flip side, last time I shot a Antelope I used a .300 WM with a 150 SST and it passed right through with a tiny hole on both side.


----------

